# ****---Friday Pics---****



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

I guess I will get it started. A few from Matagorda Peninsula during the Thanksgiving holiday.

1. Sky looks like mountains
2. Sunset on West Matty Bay
3. Wife on 4wheeler with Xochitl our pug
4. Life at the camp


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Lake austin early last sunday morning

My daughter is clueless that one of our new foster pups (this one) is actually going to be hers for christmas 

Emily dancing away at a christmas party

Blanton art museum with rls 1st graders


----------



## KarrMar (Jul 12, 2011)

What else could you need?


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Me talking to the Big Man, 1948.
Granddaughter, 1989


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*Raiders Kodiak Brown Bear*

The big guy on the left is my uncle Jim Harvey (Raiders' Right Guard 1966'-70') and to his left, Football Hall of Fame Inductee Jim Otto (Raiders' Center 1960'-74').


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Heres a few oldies all are at least 20


----------



## ROBALO 2160 (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the old pics. guys


----------



## Salty Sargent (Dec 9, 2014)

*Memories*

A lot of very cool, 2cool memories here. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Me and the Mrs at the Governor's Christmas Party


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

A few work pics. Stacking things up and getting ready for drilling rig. Going to put up with drilling crew for a few years. Not fun.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Picked up the perfect tree on the way to the boat barn, the tree up and decorated with a little elf help

Sunrise

Sunset

Longtime friend casting, hooked up, smiling

Box of fish


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I threw down for a RV I can pull my Lightning with. It's a crossover between a Class A and C, sort of a blend. The massive storage and V10 are gonna come in handy. It will flat out haul butt and reminds me a lot of my old Tioga. I got tons of use out of that one and hope this one works for me for a good while. It's the first one I have ever owned with a slide. The whole drivers side wall moves out about 3 feet and gives it a lot of room.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Mont said:


> I threw down for a RV I can pull my Lightning with. It's a crossover between a Class A and C, sort of a blend. The massive storage and V10 are gonna come in handy. It will flat out haul butt and reminds me a lot of my old Tioga. I got tons of use out of that one and hope this one works for me for a good while. It's the first one I have ever owned with a slide. The whole drivers side wall moves out about 3 feet and gives it a lot of room.


Nice ride Mont, can it tow the Hauler behind it ?  J/K. Sweet rig, you don't see the mid range ones to often.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Mont said:


> I threw down for a RV I can pull my Lightning with. It's a crossover between a Class A and C, sort of a blend. The massive storage and V10 are gonna come in handy. It will flat out haul butt and reminds me a lot of my old Tioga. I got tons of use out of that one and hope this one works for me for a good while. It's the first one I have ever owned with a slide. The whole drivers side wall moves out about 3 feet and gives it a lot of room.


Nice kicks mont!! That thing is sweet!! :brew2:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Nice ride Mont, can it tow the Hauler behind it ?


On paper, Ford says it's good for 7K back there. I hung on to my Reese equalizer bars to be able to get the tongue weight where I want it. This one is a 29.2, and they put most of the weight right over the wheels. It's mostly a leverage thing though. Any longer and either the wheels have to move back on the coach or you drop a lot of capacity. I looked at hundreds of them before I settled on this particular one. Another nice feature is how the generator is set up. It's a double compartment between it and the inside of the RV, which makes it super quiet. I am hoping to make a trip with my Mom in it pretty quick up to Austin and Georgetown to see her aunt and uncle. She seems pretty psyched about it and they are both in their 90's and Mom is well into her 70's. I told her it would be a lot more fun to go see them while they are still alive instead of going to yet another funeral. You gotta do what you can do while you can still do it.


----------



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

Took it easy on the yard decorations this year...


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

wet dreams said:


> Heres a few oldies all are at least 20


Awesome pictures!!


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

one of my guys welding
wrecking crew - team marsh
more toyrun pics


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

*few picts form Vegas*

Made me a trip last wek to vegas to the Nationfinal rodeo

Hank Jr up and close , me and his band shut the ICE bar down after the show

Top of Binions steakhouse prime rib chicken fried lobster , Simply amazing

Me and Benny Binions right hand man still working at Binions ,


----------



## CCRanch (Jul 8, 2006)

*ducks*

Ready for Saturday.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

I knew 2pac was still alive. Word!


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

A few shots from the Anahuac Wildlife Refuge.


Anahuac Wildlife Refuge

by Les Tompkins, on Flickr


Anahuac Wildlife Refuge

by Les Tompkins, on Flickr

*Check out the band on the duck on the left.*


Anahuac Wildlife Refuge

by Les Tompkins, on Flickr


Anahuac Wildlife Refuge

by Les Tompkins, on Flickr

*My son with his deer from last weekend.*


Chase and his #235 12pt

by Les Tompkins, on Flickr


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

Shot a Purdy good one


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Uh, pass on that.
Really??
Private concert.
Ready for a Bloody Mary


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

Just say'n


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

I love being Santa every year, but the kids are getting bigger! 

And Mango and Buffett.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

[/URL][/IMG]

Nice camo.


----------



## mike (Jun 6, 2011)

wet dreams said:


> Heres a few oldies all are at least 20


 There's no way yall killed all them ducks, I mean where's the 2000 dollar shotgun.. or the face paint... or the yeti cooler.

LOL Great picture Sir !!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Time to Eat*

I just noticed Ive been posting my weekly meals for about 3 years.. Dand I eat some good ones and shared the joys as well.

Merry Christmas from Santa Yuelingling.

This is the face of my4 legged first mate who didn't get to go fishing that day but is waiting patiently for sushi as I clean the fetch.

Herbed orange zest pork sirloin n a Roasted purple Korean sweet potato n carrots.

Eggplant - Sweet Italian Turkey Sausage Parm

Polish Italian fresh Speckled Trout delivered n cooked.

Southern Special Bone in Pork seared n topped with an apple n brown sugar n a special Raisin gravy, sided by a 3 hr Creole Black Eye Pea Spectacular

SW Feech Stew ( Healthy Version )

Made a quick PolishCajun Shrimp dish for my mija


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

I did not make these 2..Steamed Cheeseburger n Pizzzza

Now everyone should be getting an early lunch on....


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*babies*

just a couple babies from the ranch.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Peace and tranquility year after year.....


----------



## 71 Fish (Dec 21, 2005)

My daughters first wade trip and first Flounder. We waded Seawolf Park on Thanksgiving day morning.








Matagorda Bay trout


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

MEGABITE said:


> Uh, pass on that.
> Really??
> Private concert.
> Ready for a Bloody Mary


How about Sriracha Beer?


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

I just like it on chicken and poke chops.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

I will give it a try! LOL . . .


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Southwest deer peppers,hawks, moon, fish.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

*A Shot From Work*

Took this with one of our drones.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

*random stuff*


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

What kind of drone do you guys fly at work, Shooter? I keep looking at them and waiting for them to break the $1000 barrier. I figure that's about as much as I care to crash land and I know it will eventually.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

WilliamH said:


> How about Sriracha Beer?


How was it? I tried the Rogue Voodoo Doughnut Maple Bacon Beer about a year ago. The aroma was absolutely outstanding. It smelled just like freshly cooked bacon that had been coated in maple syrup. You know, just like when your bacon and pancake syrup get combined. The taste, however, was a big letdown. It tasted sort of like beer with bacon and syrup, but the flavors were off. I didn't really like it, so I'm curious how the Sriracha beer turned out.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Gotta love it


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

1) Beautiful sunset
2) The Christmas lights are a work in progress -- hope I'm finished by Christmas. 
3) Putting up lights at 11:30 pm ... disturbed this little guy's rest.
4) Does your dog arrange their toys? Baby makes patterns with her toys.
5) Punkin Seed at Festival of Lights parade a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Air Force One (Except not being used in that capacity) doing approaches at Ellington last weekend









Oops on hwy 6 and 288










Why my Northern friends hate me










Weblos II visit to Troop 464 in Pearland, probably where my son will cross to.










Pooch climbs in bed with the wife when I get up for early shifts










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

*Drones at Work*



Mont said:


> What kind of drone do you guys fly at work, Shooter? I keep looking at them and waiting for them to break the $1000 barrier. I figure that's about as much as I care to crash land and I know it will eventually.


Right now we are flying DJI Phantom 2 Vision Plus Drones. I'm pushing for the new DJI Inspire with duel controllers. One for the operator and one for the camera man.

I know what you mean about crashing LOL. We had one go down last weekend. Not pretty but was easily repaired for about 20 bucks. Our big boss flips out every time there is an accident. I told the guy that crashed it just get the *** chewing over with and order the parts. It hurt his pride more than the Drone LOL.

It's honestly very easy to fly in the US but in Mexico the GPS signals are touch and go at best and accidents do happen. The one that crashed actually lost is compass unit and the game was over. No pilot error involved in this one.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Thought this was cool...heavy fog last Sat.

Pic is JT Bailey


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

*Team USA at RollerDerby World Cup*

It was an epic weekend with National Teams from 30 countries in Dallas for 4 days of RollerDerby. These shots are from the Team USA warmup Scrimmage Stars VS STripes. USA won BTW with Australia 2nd, and Canada 3rd. More shots on FB as "Smopho's Derby Shots" page. I was shooting for Team Denmark and had a blast with those ladies. They have a whole different definition of modesty in the locker room than we do.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

NaClH2O said:


> How was it? I tried the Rogue Voodoo Doughnut Maple Bacon Beer about a year ago. The aroma was absolutely outstanding. It smelled just like freshly cooked bacon that had been coated in maple syrup. You know, just like when your bacon and pancake syrup get combined. The taste, however, was a big letdown. It tasted sort of like beer with bacon and syrup, but the flavors were off. I didn't really like it, so I'm curious how the Sriracha beer turned out.


I haven't tried it yet. The guy at Spec's said it hasn't been released for Texas yet.


----------

